# Cwc W10 Good Karma



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Morning all, Are you sitting comfortably ?

Then i shall begin .....

I picked up this CWC W10 a couple of years ago. Pretty good condition for its age i thought, and a very good price too....










I don't have any pics of the caseback handy right now, but it has the correct 523-8290-6645-99 NSN codes, and a xxxx\73 serial\date code

Happy as Larry with my new purchase i was ... until i learned a little bit more about W10's

It turns out W10's were made in the following quantities\years ..... (as documented by a very knowledgeable gent on MWR)

Hamilton

Year Code Issued

1973 W10 25,000

1974 6bb 3,000

1975 W10 7,000

1975 6BB 1,500

1976 W10 3,000

Hamilton Geneve

1974 6bb 2,500

1975 6BB 500

1975 0552 500

CWC

1976 W10 10,000

1977 W10 7,000

1979 W10 7,000

1979 6BB 2,000

1980 W10 2,000

So ... my 1973 CWC W10 is a wrong 'un. CWC weren't making W10's in '73 :wallbash:

It may have been recased by the army, or just put back in wrong case after a service\repair, or created from parts by the seller.

Either way is has bugged me for ages, and i've been on the hunt for a correct year CWC W10 case ever since....with no luck whatsoever

Meanwhile, in another thread, I donated a surplus-to-requirements strap to a fellow RLT-er.

Well, i never believed in Karma until that very same night. Guess what i stumbled across on the bay of E ??

Yep - you guessed. a correct CWC W10 case !!!



















There were 2 days remaining of the 5 day listing, with NO bids.

I'll spare you the details of the 2 day nervous wait with lots of nail-biting and skip straight to the part where I won !

I won !!!! :clap: :toot:

So, my W10 will soon have a new, correct case. I am a very happy man indeed.

One day i may even get around to swapping it out.

I mean...it's not as if anyone but me will ever know it's in the wrong case, will they?

Except you lot, of course


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

good result however i wonder why on fleabay we feel we win when actually we pay the highest price for it.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

bsa said:


> good result however i wonder why on fleabay we feel we win when actually we pay the highest price for it.


Very true in most cases. i usually feel i've "won" when i've been willing to spend more than anyone else. S'pose that's winning in a biggest loser kinda way.

In this 'case' (groooan @ bad pun) i was the only bidder. I got my correct case for a fraction of what i was willing to spend.

i call that a victory.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good fortune on finding a case. :thumbsup:

I agree as well about the "winning" aspect of the Bay. I end up purchasing the item and paying to ship it, along with tax/duty or whatever and still run the risk of getting done over by the seller. That's semantics for you. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------

